# DSL-Fehler?



## MIniMe_ (17. Januar 2002)

Fehler bei DSL:
Fehler 769: Das angegeben Ziel ist nicht erreichbar ?!
was bedeutet das? was kann ich dagegen machen? hab dsl bei 1und1
thx


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Januar 2002)

ich wuerd mal glatt vermuten, dass der server den telefonhoerer nicht abnimmt und deswegen keine verbindung zustande kommt. dann gibts drei moeglichkeiten:
1) ueberpruefen, ob die gewaehlte nummer richtig ist (und gegebenenfalls noch die anderen daten, um andere fehler auszuschliessen)
2) warten, bis der server wieder online ist oder
3) bei 1 und 1 anrufen und beschweren *g*


----------



## MIniMe_ (17. Januar 2002)

hmm, 3. versuch eich ja schon die ganze zeit(warteschleife "bitte warten sie" grrr)
ansonsten muss man ja bei tdsl den benutznamen so eingeben:
benutz_name@t-online.de
wie ist das bei 1und1? da muss ich doch nur 
1und1/benutzer_name
eingeben, oder?


----------



## sphinxkewl (22. Februar 2002)

Die Benutzerkennung ist bei 1&1 so aufgebaut:

1und1/benutzername@online.de


Ich hoffe, das kam nicht zu spät


----------



## MIniMe_ (22. Februar 2002)

ja? ist das so???
ich muss _1und1/benutzer_nummer_ eingeben... ?!
naja, hat sich jetzt sowieso erledigt...


----------



## sphinxkewl (22. Februar 2002)

Na denn...


----------



## NeoX (22. Februar 2002)

*...*

ich weiss ja nicht wo du herkommst aber bei uns in der gegend hat die telekom seid dieser woche extreme probleme mit ihrem server...
das kommt schon mal vor
vielleicht mußt du nur ein paar tage warten!!!


----------



## MIniMe_ (22. Februar 2002)

löl, ja tele auch grade mit nem kumpel der die ganze zeit auch nich ins inet kann...


----------

